# Is Amethyst Crystals safe for aquarium?



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Cleo is in his QT. still, so I was messing around with his 5 gallon tank today while bored and using some stuff I already had around the house. I added some crystals and stones I have collected over the years, do you think that they will be safe ? Does anyone else have crystals in their aquariums?


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Amethyst crystals should be fine as far as solubility goes. Do be mindful of sharp edges though.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

As said above as far as water is concerned the crystals shouldn't be a problem, the sharp edges will. I've cut myself a number of times on amethyst so I can guarantee any fish will aswell.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

hmmm... You are right, I felt it in my hands and it didn't feel too sharp...But I will probably take it out before I put cleo back in his tank just to be safe and just leave the other little stones, the rose quartz,jasper and adventurines.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I really like your tank :-D its pretty and lively.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

If you want the amethyst in you could alsways take some of the indifidual crystals off the geode and put them in a rock tumbler. I have a few that were tubled and they are super smooth and still as pretty.

The rule of thumb for all plants and decorations is the Stocking test, run a stocking over it and if it gets tears it's no good.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

thank you BettaHeart and Malvolti .:-D

I like the rock tumbler idea! I will have to look into that... or visit my favorite crystal store sometime soon.:lol:


----------

